# sawhorse



## BSSTG (Apr 15, 2016)

I paid my dues some time back. Why isn't it showing up?

BS


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2016)

Says sawhorse under your name???!


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2016)

see if I get this right

Click on your id BSSG

Than go to edit settings

Than go to subscribtions

Under there it will show if you are a sawhorse and when it expires


----------



## fatboy (Apr 15, 2016)

I checked BSSTG, you expired end of January.

January 28th, 2015 to January 28th, 2016


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorry I see now sawhorse is the title of the thread


----------



## Phil (Apr 15, 2016)

I have the same problem. An automatic payment was made and PayPal debited my checking account on 2/11/16. Yet, I am no longer a sawhorse.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2016)

> I have the same problem. An automatic payment was made and PayPal debited my checking account on 2/11/16. Yet' date=' I am no longer a sawhorse.[/quote']Phil, you should be a sawhorse now.
> 
> Folks, I posted this:
> 
> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/forum/other-topics/website-discussion/237682-paid-subscription-issue


----------



## Phil (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you :friendly_wink:

P


----------

